# is moving a split into a deep time-sensitive (time-o-day)?



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

I have never worried about the time of day. I would think it is better with the foragers out. Less bees to shake out of the box after I move the frames. Put the entrance as close to the original as possible. I usually mark the pallet where the entrance was and try to get it close. The foraging bees tend to go right in.


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

Just do it whenever is convenient (other than at night!). Here's a video of me doing such a transfer a couple years ago. Now i'd do it in about a minute!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOrbOC2vDCU


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Yes it is time sensitive you must do it when you have time. :lpf: It is no more than doing an Inspection! you just do not put the frames back in the same box. I like to do it when the bees are foraging, less in the hive then.


----------

